# hunting conditions



## jsumm50 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's a question to anyone who would like to answer. How much does
weather conditions affect how active squirrels are? I have been having
fairly good luck recently but have noticed that on days it is windy that they
seem not to be very active. What conditions are best ? 8)


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

They are still out and about but more cautious as their sense of hearing is affected by the wind. Biggest disadvantage to hunting squirrels when it is windy is the hunter himself cannot not detect the movements of the squirrel. Personally I like a day in the upper 60's to mid 70's with little to no wind. On really cold days I've found squirrels not to be early risers so no sense in rushing into the woods at day light.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep if its a nice day to go out the squirrels will be out.


----------



## jsumm50 (Sep 20, 2006)

What about hunter orange, here in Indiana we are required to wear hunter orange from Nov. 10th to end of season, do you feel that could
cause any problems with the squirrels being able to see you better or does
it really not make any diffrence. Also I want to say thanks for all the good
info you guys have been giving me it's really a big help. :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Some say squirrels are color blind and some say they are not. I don't know which it is but before camo became fashionable I wore red, yellow, bright blue and a variety of different color shirts while squirrel hunting and it didn't seem to matter. In my state a squirrel hunter is required to wear a hunter orange cap or vest during deer season when hunting squirrels or rabbits. I wear the cap and haven't noticed any difference. It's the sudden movements that the squirrel will pick up on. Personally I believe it is hearing, smell, and then sight, in that order that a squirrel uses for defense.


----------

